# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  چند سوال از زند

## iraniancoder

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
سلام 
دوستان چند سوال در رابطه با زند داشتم:
bootstrap چیست و چه کار می کند؟
getinstance چه کار می کند؟
helper چیست و چه کار می کند؟

frontcontroller چیه؟ آیا همون index.php در داخل public هست؟

dispatcher دقیقا کارش چیست ؟ و در زند dispatcher چه فایلی است؟

یا علی

----------


## iraniancoder

کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------


## redhat2

کسی نیست جواب بده !

----------

